# Police bust Grow Operation



## allgrownup (Sep 11, 2007)

*By Associated Press
*

PULLMAN, Wash. (AP) - A Pullman landlord notified police about a grow lamp in a closet, and police got a search warrant for a drug raid.

Eight officers with guns drawn surprised three roommates in the apartment last weekend and discovered they were growing tomatoes.

Commander Chris Tennant says it's the department's duty to investigate all credible complaints regarding marijuana growing operations in Pullman. 


Tomatoes?     :doh:   


http://www.komotv.com/news/6909657.html


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 11, 2007)

:watchplant: <<< tomatoes


----------



## rasta (Sep 15, 2007)

man these guys are smart ,,,let the land lord see a grow light,,,,let him call the law,,,let them get a warrant ,,than let them bust in to find tomatoes,,,,after the cops wash the egg off there faces ,start growing the real deal,,,cop will never get another warrant for that location(priceless)p,l,r


----------



## MJ20 (Sep 15, 2007)

^^lol.damn right..i'd hate to be one of those cops that did that raid>i'd be embarrassed.lol


----------



## Roots Dog (Sep 16, 2007)

To Funny!!! I Love It!!!!!


----------



## jeffca (Jul 13, 2008)

a grow light is not enough for a warrent, i would kick up dust.


----------



## Tater (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh man I would lawyer up so fast.  The police would be buying me some new hydro gear


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Thats what they get for wasting their time trying to catch someone with some MJ anyway!  I would have started throwing my tomatoes at them if it were me...Atleast I would be thikning about doing it anyway. lol*


----------



## Fadeux (Jul 14, 2008)

Our tax dollars at work... Guns drawn, broken door, I hope the tomatoes are ok... Yet another fantastic piece of evidence that this country has lost its effin mind...


----------



## Fadeux (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh, and I don't know if it would do much good to "Lawyer Up." The landlord owns the place and basically gave the cops permission to raid it. The landlord would be the only entity you would have a case against. Imagine the landlord tenant relationship after this "bust"?


LL: You're a week late on rent!
Tenant: Yeah, well you had the cops raid us for tomatoes....


----------



## Hick (Jul 14, 2008)

posted....





> 09-12-2007 02:37 AM


  funny story tho   

FAD' is correct. The landlord reported "suspicious" activity.. the police are required to investigate.
  Sure makes for a great tenant landlord relationship, I would think..


----------



## mojosat (Jul 14, 2008)

This is why it is a bad idea to grow if you rent.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2008)

man i would  call a lawyer thats badd press for that police deparment i bet they would settle outta court.... goes to show how relyable theyre so called witnesses are


----------



## thief (Jul 14, 2008)

i got real paranoid once an almost ripped out the girls an planted tomatoes. had the seeds in hand when i came to my sences.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 14, 2008)

Man I just know them Tomatos are laced with something whats you think Barney Five. LOL


----------



## snuggles (Jul 14, 2008)

This just in, the DEA has outlawed indoor tomato growing...it apparently is bad for the salmanella industry.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 14, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> This just in, the DEA has outlawed indoor tomato growing...it apparently is bad for the salmanella industry.


 


LOL  :giggle: :giggle: :giggle: :giggle:


----------

